# Repurpose Series 2 TiVo



## warderbrad (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a series 2 model TCD649080. My local cable company went totally digital and now I can't use the dual tuner aspect of my box. I am replacing it and before tossing it wanted to know if there was a way to repurpose it as say a media server for all my captured dvds.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Only by copying the files over before you cancel service. Transferring content to/from the box requires subscription. Without subscription, all you can do is buffer Live TV and play back recordings made when there was service.

If it were me, I would put my money towards a proper media extender box, or box that will play content with a local HDD, if it is undesirable to maintain subscription for the box.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

The MRV features will always work as long as it has a subscription. You can watch content from a media store. Using streambaby you can even stream HD content to SD on the fly, and kmttg can make downconverted copies.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

netringer said:


> Using streambaby you can even stream HD content to SD on the fly


Eh? Streaming doesn't work with Series 2.

To the OP: Series 2 TiVos make lousy servers. Slow, slow, slow.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

TB are cheap enough now where you can put a one in an old PC and move all the recordings over. They will sit there until you get a plan B. I have an old hacked XBOX I use to play recordings off the hard drive. Makes an ok media center.


----------

